# Looking for an mentor



## unknown_ing (Aug 31, 2021)

I’be always wanted to start playing D&D, but none of my friends wanted to play. So I’m looking for someone or an group to teach me and Ofcourse for an actual game. I live in the Netherlands but speak English as well. I’ve got no experience and don’t know anything.
Anyone up to help me?


----------



## tommybahama (Aug 31, 2021)

This guy's videos got me started on playing RPGs.  At the time I was interested in Cthulhu but quickly switched to D&D.



On Roll20.net there are tons of games to join.  Some are introductions to D&D.  Playing online is the fastest way to get your feet wet.

Here's another:  StartPlaying.Games.  They are paid games (mostly) but there are reviews of the DM so you can probably be assured of getting a good DM.

Many games stores have an Adventurers League that you can join for weekly one off games.  I did that after playing some online games and before I knew it a group of us had formed a regular table.  Here's a facebook page for an Adventurers League in Netherlands held at a game store:  Weekly Adventurers League hosted by the Games Guild.  The quality of the DMing and players can vary quite a bit.


----------



## unknown_ing (Aug 31, 2021)

tommybahama said:


> This guy's videos got me started on playing RPGs.  At the time I was interested in Cthulhu but quickly switched to D&D.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much


----------



## Raven_King (Sep 1, 2021)

Try the very first season of Acquisitions Inc.. The S1Ep1 recording starts part-way into a minimal bit of character creation, where a lot of other recorded campaigns don't show that bit because it tends to be kind of slow. It's obvious from the audio-only recording that at this point, at least one of the three players is pretty new to D&D, and the experienced DM Christopher Perkins introduces concepts in a very natural way, as they come up. It's funny, they are all relaxed and spend a bit of time goofing around, but the adventure gets going before too long and doesn't drag much. For me, the only downside is that it's D&D 4e, and carries on using 4e for several series before they switch to 5e (which I've not reached yet). It carried on for many more seasons, and has a big enough following they even got their own official expansion.

The first few videos from Dungeon Dudes on YouTube are a good intro to 5e. They've made hundreds of videos and I've only watched a fraction, but you can start with the early ones and then pick and choose what you are interested in.

If you're interested in DM'ing, look for interviews and campaigns games run by Brennan Lee Mulligan (Dimension 20) and Matt Mercer (Critical Roll).

Edit: Oh, and at the risk of stating the obvious, if you don't already have them, get yourself a copy of any one (or more) of the Starter Set, Essentials Kit or the Player's Handbook. Physical or digital on DND Beyond, either option is good. I think they may also be available on other digital platforms too, not certain.


----------



## aco175 (Sep 1, 2021)

Welcome to the boards, I wish you luck.  

I would recommend getting the Box set; *Lost Mines of Phandelvar* (LMoP).  It is rather cheap and explains a lot and it is designed for new players and DMs.  There is also several videos explaining how to run that adventure and modifications if you want/need them.  It is a cheap way to see if you like the game before you spend lots of gold/money on it.  The basic rules are also free on the Wizards of the Coast site here.  

There is also a lot of older edition things you will find online.  You may want to keep it to 5e, or 5th edition.  The rules are not the same and if you are running an older edition adventure with the new rules, it can be confusing.  There is something called Adventure League (AL) as well that has a lot of 5e adventures and a few may be free.  Also a website called DMsGuild. has a lot of official adventures from all the editions and homemade things be regular people.  There is several good adventures that are free or what they have Pay What You Want, which is free, but you have the option of leaving something.


----------



## Raven_King (Sep 1, 2021)

aco175 said:


> the Box set; *Lost Mines of Phandelvar* (LMoP)



Yup - that's the Starter Set, they are the same thing. Amazon.nl link: Wizards of the Coast WTCA92160000 - Dungeons en Dragons Roleplaying Game Starter Set (D&D Boxed Game): Fantasy Roleplaying Game Starter Set : Wizards RPG Team: Amazon.nl: Boeken


----------

